# AR5005UG - USB wireless LAN device not recognized



## samsu (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi,

I am trying to use DWL-g132, which is based on Atheros AR5005UG chipset.

It is recognized as general USB device but not as network interface. 
ugen0: <Atheros communication.... add2> on  uhub0

is there any driver available for freebsd? I can see there is driver for openBSD
http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=uath

can I use mad wi-fi project for this?
http://madwifi-project.org/wiki

I am new to freeBSD and trying to learn it.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## tingo (Jan 13, 2009)

samsu said:
			
		

> is there any driver available for freebsd? I can see there is driver for openBSD
> http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=uath


AFAIK, the uath driver hasn't been ported to FreeBSD. And (also AFAIK) there are no other drivers for usb-connected Atheros wireless units in FreeBSD.
In FreeBSD 7.1-stable, I can see the following related to atheros:


```
root@kg-vm# apropos atheros
ae(4)                    - Attansic/Atheros L2 FastEthernet controller driver
age(4)                   - Attansic/Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet driver
ale(4)                   - Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Gigabit/Fast Ethernet driver
ath(4)                   - Atheros IEEE 802.11 wireless network driver
ath_hal(4)               - Atheros Hardware Access Layer (HAL)
```
Noen of these drivers are for usb devices.

```
can I use mad wi-fi project for this?
[url]http://madwifi-project.org/wiki[/url]
```
Don't know. Sorry.


----------



## jwhendy (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm in the same boat with an unsupported Atheros NIC (ar5008 for me). I got this to work on i386 and am working on getting it working in amd64. Try this:

- Go to this SITE
- Click download for the third download in the list - it says 'driver for D-Link AirPlus Xtreme G DWL-G132 Wireless USB Adapter(rev.A)'
- Wait a while; the site seems to take longer to initiate the download than usual, give it like a full minute before doubting.
- You'll have downloaded a .zip file for the drivers.

Now, do this:

```
cd /directory/where/drivers/are
unzip nameOfDriverFile.zip
```
If you don't have unzip installed, do, as root, 'pkg_add -r unzip'
Unzip will create a 'Drivers' and 'setup.exe'
Continue with

```
cd Drivers/
```
if you 'ls' you'll see several files. You need a .inf/.sys pair to make the driver you need. There are two pair here: NetA5AGU.inf/A5AGU.sys and athfmwdl.inf/athfmwdl.sys. I think you want athfmwdl, as looking at the beginning of the .inf file says 'Installation inf for D-Link USB WLAN device.' You can try them both with this procedure to see what works:

```
ndisgen ./athfmwdl.inf ./athfmwdl.sys
```
Just press return at each step, not entering any special arguments, etc. until it finishes. At the last step ndisgen will say 'Generating makefile, building modules, athfmwdl_sys.ko is ready' or something to that effect. If everything goes fine, do (as root):

```
kldload ndis
kldload if_ndis #you may get an error, cannot load, file exists; ignore it.
kldload athfmwdl_sys.ko
```
At this point you (hopefully) will see a message about your device. If not, try doing 'dmesg|tail' and see if there is a note about your device, much like the one you posted except that it will be recognized as a network device. The telltale way to tell will be to do 'ifconfig' and see if you have an interface called 'ndis0'.

Hope that works! If it doesn't try doing the same ndisgen and kldload procedure with the A5AGU series of files. Before you do that, do 'kldunload athfmwdl_sys' to unload the first driver that didn't work.

Let us know if it worked!
-John


----------



## richardpl (Jan 13, 2009)

Unfortunately FreeBSD ndisulator supports USB devices only recently on 8.0 CURRENT.

So dont waste time on it.


----------

